# Kona Fire Mountain 1998, any good?



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello all.

There is a slight chance that I can get one Kona Fire Mountain (1998), and I was wondering if anyone can give me an insight of it. The bike seems to be near mint, with all the stock components (even the P2 fork).

I do realize the bike is in the lower end level of Kona's bike, but if you consider that where I live is almost impossible to get an old bike this might be a good opportunity.

What do you guys think? Of course I dream about having and Explosif or an Hei Hei, but for now that is only a unreachable dream.

Thank you!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

As you've said, it's nothing special. If you're looking for a rider, and don't want to spend a bunch of cash on a new bike, and this one is in great shape, and cheap, go for it. If that's the case, and it doesn't fit well, avoid it, as the parts aren't worth much as a donor bike.

If you're buying it to start a collection of cool old bikes, or to add to one, it's not going to be the jewel in your collection, I'll just leave it at that.  

Have fun!


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts. You have quite a point there.

I already own a decent hardtail (Scott Scale). That said, I'm considering buying this bike to mount an 1x9 setup on a decent steel frame (nice steel frames are REALLY hard to come by where I live). 

And of course I love the looks of retro bikes, especially Kona's. 

Granted is not an Explosif or a Hei Hei, but until I get one of those (if ever) I think this one maybe would serve me well.

Thanks!


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

If the price is right, Go get it.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

It's a decent bike. It has a better frame than many low-end bikes, with a double-butted front triangle, just slightly heavier than the mid-range Lava Dome/Cinder Cone (1.0-0.7-1.0 tubes, rather than 0.9-0.6-0.9) and the same stays as them. 7-speed STX won't win you many admiring glances, but you will have the consolation that it works fine and lasts a long time.


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

anthonyinhove, thanks for that information. 

To be honest, I didn't have a single clue about the frame tubing specifications. 

Thanks guys for your feedback, I really appreciate it!


----------

